# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.57.0

## mohamed73

*EasyJTAG eMMC Suite Version 1.0.57.0 - First in the world*  *Added: 
 - support HTC nexus ONE (Read/Write/ Easy Repair)
 - support HTC 8X PM23220 (Read/Write)
 - support LG-KU6000 (Read/Write, EasyRepair beta)
 - support Samsung Anycal W2700/W270 (Read Write) 
 - support Samsung W259 (CDMA part READ/WRITE) - First in the world
 - support Samsung GT-S5302 (Read/Write, Easy Repair) 
 - support Novatel MIFI2200 (Read/Write) - First in the world 
 Added:
    new MCU MDM6085*  *P.S. W259 added thanks to Amit*

----------

